# What do you think womens archery equipment lacks?



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

What the sport Lacks?

More Women.

In a world where those with the money to develop, manufacture and market things need to make PROFIT, there needs to be a "Market".
Our club has hundreds of members but only a tiny fraction of those who shoot are women.

In fact, the females most involved today are GIRLS. (Hunger games etc.)


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Honestly, since I'm a hunter and don't really care for pink (or girly colors) on my equipment, and I am petite, I am ok with using youth equipment (black/camo). My big concern is finding left-handed items at times.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Women's clothing is the biggest thing, I think. Yes, they are making some, but only in very limited sizes. Anyone tall or curvy still has a lot of trouble finding anything that works. 

And then they seem to want to throw pink on everything they make for us. I don't wear pink- and I don't need any special colors in the woods. There isn't really any need to announce the fact that I'm a woman, and I don't need hunting clothes that make me feel girly. I just want them to be warm and to fit well. 


I've never had any trouble getting my target bows and accessories in the colors that I want. Easton makes quivers in some great colors- but I went with silver so that it will match all of my bows. Target shooters are all about color-- guys and girls. So those are already in place. But again-- when they design something specifically for women- they like to make it pink. I still don't understand why they think we are all Barbie dolls.


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

this can go for us short guys too "clothing" i had to buy my camo bibs n coat from the little boys (size 16 i think it was) section all
the stores carry here is med to XXXXXXXL LOL i swim in a med mens size


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Manufacturers are starting to come around, but still have a long way to go. I see more of what some would call "glamo camo". I would really like to see more camo of a better quality and more options on size! MN Chick is right we are seeing a lot of pink and that is great for some but not all of us. Maybe I am biased because all I do is hunt, not a competition shooter. I don't need to feel pretty in the woods, I need to feel warm and have my boots covered. I hate how the men's camo fits, in order to get pants with a long enough inseam I end up with the waist almost doubling as a bra, or so big I have to wear suspenders! Honestly if I knew how and had the funds I would start manufacturing hunting clothing for women. 

At least we are moving in the right direction. I am very happy to see more women taking an interest in the sport, especially the younger generation.


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

threetoe said:


> What the sport Lacks?
> 
> More Women.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion, I'm a man but the more women in the sport is very important to me. My ex used to hunt w me over thirty years ago n now my daughters do. Lots of little girls come to the classes I teach both in hunter Ed and other teaching venues. Now I agree we need more women but there is an absolute upswing, but hear me out.
My concern is they are involved in archery or even the outdoors as part of a relationship, be it family, bf, husband, etc. it's all good but I believe we can do more. 
Someone in your position may hold the key. We just the other night at a NWTF meeting discussed more "women in the outdoors" events. Ones that may appeal to women as a fun adventure.
In my opinion, guys helping/instructing is great but they should be that, instructors and helpers. 
Not saying that cause I believe men shouldn't help but because the women need to feel comfortable/ confident it's "their thing" with men standing by to lend any hand necessary. 
Hope that makes sense. 
Now something easy/fun like a clay bird event with only women shooters, a barbecue afterwards might be cool and fun. Have some club guys if needed help set up, instruct if you need that than they could go cook, clean up, etc. 
hey if it's all about the women the first day could be only 10-15 but I bet next year it grows. Those women may enjoy shooting and maybe next time an archery shoot/ barbecue. 
You get the idea. Hope you try cause I know I do here and I hope if you do try the club supports you


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Bowguy867 said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a man but the more women in the sport is very important to me. My ex used to hunt w me over thirty years ago n now my daughters do. Lots of little girls come to the classes I teach both in hunter Ed and other teaching venues. Now I agree we need more women but there is an absolute upswing, but hear me out.
> My concern is they are involved in archery or even the outdoors as part of a relationship, be it family, bf, husband, etc. it's all good but I believe we can do more.
> Someone in your position may hold the key. We just the other night at a NWTF meeting discussed more "women in the outdoors" events. Ones that may appeal to women as a fun adventure.
> In my opinion, guys helping/instructing is great but they should be that, instructors and helpers.
> ...


We do have women-specific events here- lots of them. Becoming an Outdoors Woman (BOW) is a program working with the DNR in several states. 

Here is the MN page-- they also have family events. Archery, shooting, hunting, kayaking, fishing, camping, maple sugaring, snowshoeing... all sorts of classes, trips, weekends and guided hunts designed for women. 

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/education_safety/education/bow/bow-catalog.pdf

Check your local area and see if your clubs can get involved. 
http://www.state.nj.us/dep/seeds/woman.htm



> The New Jersey Outdoors Program is an expansion of the former New Jersey Becoming an Outdoors Woman (NJBOW) Program. A greater number of one-day programs are being developed and offered to expanded audiences that include not only women but also families and mixed groups.
> 
> The women only format was very popular and will be maintained in the New Jersey Outdoor Women programs. Surveys of previous NJBOW participants however, showed that there was interest amongst some women to do similar activities with their families and significant others. The programs for the various audiences will be presented as New Jersey Outdoor Women, New Jersey Outdoor Families and New Jersey Outdoor People programs.


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am and do get involved. It does work and I welcome you all n would like to see more. Thanks


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your input and I hope to hear more...MN Chick, I will check out those links to see what we can do in this area because I do agree with Bowguy867 that to get more independent women (not just tag alongs) is the way to grow this sport. 
On topic: My favorite color is red and it irritates me to no end that even non-hunting gear tends to be pink oriented. The guys' camo isnt piped in blue for criped sake! So I loved the phrase "glam camo" because I totally agree. I'm going to make a some calls........

Is there anything you would like to see "fixed" on hip quivers?


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

about hip quivers, shorter length please. both the hoyt models are a bit too long for a shorter person walking the 3d ranges. bottom of the quiver is at calf height, am i'm 5'3". had mine 5 years and otherwise happy (holds arrows, lots of pockets/compartments/rings/zips, good quality still fully functional )when it's not tripping me over. i chose the silver coloured trim from the trim colours available. shorter kids quivers look like kids ones.


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

Bowguy867 said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a man but the more women in the sport is very important to me. My ex used to hunt w me over thirty years ago n now my daughters do. Lots of little girls come to the classes I teach both in hunter Ed and other teaching venues. Now I agree we need more women but there is an absolute upswing, but hear me out.
> My concern is they are involved in archery or even the outdoors as part of a relationship, be it family, bf, husband, etc. it's all good but I believe we can do more.
> Someone in your position may hold the key. We just the other night at a NWTF meeting discussed more "women in the outdoors" events. Ones that may appeal to women as a fun adventure.
> In my opinion, guys helping/instructing is great but they should be that, instructors and helpers.
> ...


I'm the first in my family to get into archery. Funny, I'm trying to get my husband more involved but he's chosen his pellet gun. This mean I'll have to save him from the bears. 

I'm sure with all the movies recently tons of girls will be sticking with the sport, it's addictive!


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

In my hunter Ed classes occasionally a woman brings her boyfriend. Also had a woman recently divorced go for her certification. Said she always wanted to hunt and her husband wouldn't let her. Nuts. Helping direct cars at a 3D shoot last year two women showed up alone. Told me their dads had taught them how to shoot n never "outgrew" it. No explanation ladies. You're plenty welcome to be here/involved. 
My daughters hunt w me n it's some of the most precious times of my lives. Nothing can replace the big eyes at a first buck, first bow kill or first turk. 
They even get excited bout slogging through the mud n bugs ice fishing. 
Speaking of ice fishing, my older daughter has taken extreme interest in knowing why/how to set tip ups. I show her. I explain to her where to throw bass or trout lures. Teach her to read water, understand bass breeding and beds, how they relate to what we're doing. 
She's helped train dogs since she was a baby. She knows where/how to stand at a point. 
She understands deer body language and when she can n can't move. 
She's only 15. My younger daughter is also coming along with lots of input from her big sis. 
At times my daughter calls me at work summer time, she's at a lake w some friends n they're not doing well. I remind her what to look for and do. Minutes later a fish pic normally comes through with an excited phone call. 
What does the fishing have to do with women in archery? 
We as experienced outdoors people in whatever our chosen sport is need to be there for others, be it man, boy, especially women. We gotta make them feel welcome and an equal. We gotta teach them to get there n even teach them to teach others. 
When I introduce kids to rim fire shooting, after I explain the rules and ensure all is safe, I ask my daughter to explain n help the kids, sometimes it's boys n sometimes they're her age or older but she's the one w the knowledge and the one passing it down. Of course with me standing right there watching for everyone's safety. 
That sense of pride, understanding and experience goes a long way. 
God forbid if I die tonight I hope they stay with it and keep passing it on. 
Women teaching women, can't get no better or more comfortable for new women. 
I hope we all help best we can to grow this


----------



## shaffett (Nov 14, 2009)

*Women's gear*



MN_Chick said:


> Women's clothing is the biggest thing, I think. Yes, they are making some, but only in very limited sizes. Anyone tall or curvy still has a lot of trouble finding anything that works.
> 
> And then they seem to want to throw pink on everything they make for us. I don't wear pink- and I don't need any special colors in the woods. There isn't really any need to announce the fact that I'm a woman, and I don't need hunting clothes that make me feel girly. I just want them to be warm and to fit well.
> 
> ...


As a manufacturer based in China, we have talked to a few companies about doing more custom clothing aimed at women, but none of them have ever pulled the trigger yet. If any of you out there are interested in starting your own women's geared hunting line with low minimums . . . just send a contact our way.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

There does not seem to be a lack of women's gear in the recurve world. I put this down to the fact that many of the world's top recurve shooters are Korean women and many of the recurve manufacturers are based in Korea. Amazingly archery is one of the few sports/activities in which I participate that actually has top of the line equipment that fits me! If I want camo gear for paintball I have to buy kids clothes :\


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

It would be awesome if there were good hunting arrows designed for short draw archers. Just saying that because I'm here looking for recomendations for a nice heavy arrow in a spine that is compatible with my bow - 600?
Back to your normally scheduled programming!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

crowinghen said:


> It would be awesome if there were good hunting arrows designed for short draw archers. Just saying that because I'm here looking for recomendations for a nice heavy arrow in a spine that is compatible with my bow - 600?
> Back to your normally scheduled programming!


If you want to make your arrow heavier, perhaps try these:
Trimmer weedwacker line in arrow shaft. I gained 34 grains with one 23" line in my shaft using the thicker trimmer line. I could put 2 lines in my Axis N-fused 400s, however, I only wanted around 30 grains. 2 of the thinner lines would have given me 46 grains.

Heavier insert. There are 50, 75 & 100 grain inserts. Some inserts are adjustable by breaking off a section.


----------



## TeamRetic (Dec 22, 2014)

Because of my body shape and I just do not like women's clothes because they do not fit me right, I just wear men's camo. It fits me right. I shoot bows that are not market to women because they do not have the draw weight I want. I am happy with my PSE Vision. I also shoot longbow and recurve.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

Amen!!! I do like femine colors on my hunting stuff but I definitely want more choices than pink, it just makes me cringe. I have spent over a year trying to find turquoise and purple accents for my bow and I did not get a Vixcen package on my Charger bc it was pink. I talked to a Hoyt dealer at NASP Nationals two years ago and begged them to add more colors to their stuff.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

mtnmutt said:


> If you want to make your arrow heavier, perhaps try these:
> Trimmer weedwacker line in arrow shaft. I gained 34 grains with one 23" line in my shaft using the thicker trimmer line. I could put 2 lines in my Axis N-fused 400s, however, I only wanted around 30 grains. 2 of the thinner lines would have given me 46 grains.
> 
> Heavier insert. There are 50, 75 & 100 grain inserts. Some inserts are adjustable by breaking off a section.


Thanks for the tips! ( no pun intended!)


----------



## Shooterdad (Apr 30, 2014)

My daughter has expressed the same feelings on the pink explosion. She only shoots target recurve, but demands that nothing be pink. She hasn't had a problem finding gear that fits but she's 5' 5" at 11 years old. The clothing hasn't really been an issue because she sees none of it that she even cares to wear. Not a hunter so camo doesn't appeal at all.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

mahgnillig said:


> There does not seem to be a lack of women's gear in the recurve world. I put this down to the fact that many of the world's top recurve shooters are Korean women and many of the recurve manufacturers are based in Korea. Amazingly archery is one of the few sports/activities in which I participate that actually has top of the line equipment that fits me! If I want camo gear for paintball I have to buy kids clothes :\


 On the other hand, women's sizes in compounds are sorely lacking. My wife has about a 25" draw. If she wants a compound she would likely have to settle for a kid's bow.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

There is a misconception that all women are the same that we like pink etc. A lot of the women´s bows are tacky, I wouldn´t buy one I don´t like pink accessories and many companies like KUIU do not make a womens range, I am quite surprised with the increase in women hunters especially in North America that they don´t make a womens line. I have asked them in feedback and they said they´d look into it. I like how PSE make really good women´s bows as does bowtech.


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thought this was funny and had to share. I don't mind the pink camo but don't want a lot on my hunting clothes. Not really a choice tho, most are accented with pink. Perhaps just labeling it as women's camo isn't enough for some. IDK lol


----------



## mellen (Jun 10, 2015)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but one way to get more women involved in archery or shooting of any type is to introduce them early. I am a 4H archery coach in Texas (also a pistol coach), but all states have 4H programs. Most of my students are young girls, whether it's because they want to be "Katniss" or "Merida", the interest is there. I have both moms and dads bring them. 4H is a great place girls and boys to explore different types of activities that might not be available (or feasible) otherwise.


----------



## mellen (Jun 10, 2015)

I love that!


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

Not really my draw length is only 24 inches I shoot the mathews chill r and the mathews jewel, there are bows out there just ask at pro shops and they should be able to help


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Better arrows, more choices like the 400-300 spine, In the 700 to 500 spine arrows where aren't many choices, I have been shooting Victory Vaps, available down to 1000 spine, but I would like a large diam. for 3D in a 600.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

gloves (warm). I finally found a warm double layer pair from a hiking store


----------

